# Understory Enterprises' springtail method



## Biome (Jun 6, 2016)

I just came across this video posted by Understory Enterprises on how they culture springtails. I had not seen this method before and wanted to share it here. It looks very efficient for transferring the springtails for feeding. I am going to set up some cultures with this method tomorrow!

Understory Enterprises Springtail method


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm trying it as well.

I've had very good success with culturing mine in 2 quart containers on coco chips. But I was interested in giving Mark's simple method a try. I was surprised how little he feeds them. A pinch of active yeast every few weeks doesn't seem like much to me at all. But, if it works for Mark it's worth giving it a try.


----------



## Guba (Nov 20, 2017)

Unfortunately, if you don't have a Facebook account, the video stops after 20 seconds or so!


----------



## Ravage (Feb 5, 2016)

I was able to watch without a Facebook account. But I don't get how sterilized potting soil stays in the cup when tapped. It looks like it's baked on (autoclaved on?). Did someone see, or understand something I missed?
This is very intriguing.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ravage said:


> I was able to watch without a Facebook account. But I don't get how sterilized potting soil stays in the cup when tapped. It looks like it's baked on (autoclaved on?). Did someone see, or understand something I missed?
> This is very intriguing.


It looked to me like the soil was just wet and somewhat pressed/stuck to the bottom of the cup. At least that's the way I did it when I set mine up. I'm using coco coir instead of soil.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

I’m trying this as well.
Gary I used coco coir too, just because I had it laying around.
Wondering if a few pin holes to vent them if only opening every two weeks to feed?


----------



## Hops & Scales (Jul 31, 2017)

After watching the video, when they posted it, I went over and made a tropical pink springtail culture. Hoping it goes well. I used fine peat moss.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Frogsarefun said:


> Wondering if a few pin holes to vent them if only opening every two weeks to feed?


I made up 4 cultures. 2 with solid tops like the video and 2 with the pinhole type FF cup tops. We'll see if it makes any difference.


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I have a couple cultures going on fine coco coir that are doing well and I just started one on hygrolon. Should stay put better and less likely to crush bugs and make a mess if it comes loose.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Anybody having success with Mark's method?

I started a few cultures several weeks ago and I'm not seeing any kind of great production. The springs are doing OK but certainly haven't boomed.

On the other hand, my method of culturing the springs in 2 quart containers and feeding 3 times a week are producing great results.


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

I started four a couple of weeks ago after watching the vid. It was weird..most of the springtails died...one culture was completely wiped out. The other three have since recovered and are increasing in numbers...I wouldn't say 'booming', but it's kind of nice not having to deal with the charcoal and water.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I think Mark must have failed to mention one key aspect of his culturing method: he uses black magic.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

hypostatic said:


> I think Mark must have failed to mention one key aspect of his culturing method: he uses black magic.


Ahhhhhhhh.............I'll have to ask those devil worshipers that live next to me to conjure up a spell.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I made about 12 of these cultures 5-6 weeks ago using wet peat packed tightly to the bottom and microwaved for 30 seconds. Let them cool and added springs. The tops were the solid plastic. I've fed them twice now, and my cultures look like they've been dusted now. I think they should be really booming (and able to be fed out) in about 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

I made 10 cultures with coco coir, they are booming, however when I try to tilt 
The culture to tap some springtails out the coco coir is falling out.
Think I will try with dirt.
I packed it well. Maybe mine were too wet?


----------



## thenatureterrarium (May 13, 2017)

I have never had good luck with springtails but this method looks promising.


----------



## Biome (Jun 6, 2016)

I made a few dozen of these with baked topsoil and water after posting this thread. I used solid lids with no holes. I have fed with rice, rice flour, bakers yeast and fish flakes. They seemed to be growing well. I made more to double the number of cultures and seeded from the original cultures. I have now started to feed from the original cultures that I started. I can turn the cultures upside down with no soil falling out.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Frogsarefun said:


> I made 10 cultures with coco coir, they are booming, however when I try to tilt
> The culture to tap some springtails out the coco coir is falling out.
> Think I will try with dirt.
> I packed it well. Maybe mine were too wet?


I'm using coco coir as well but mine aren't doing much of anything. What, how often, and how much are you feeding?


----------



## Louis (Apr 23, 2014)

Many, many scientific papers on springtails refer to using set plaster of paris as a calcium bearing substrate for them, if I was going to try this method I'd try it with a small amount of plaster poured into the bottom of the containers and then scored with a fork to rough up the surface. This should be cleaner and easier than trying to compress coco fibre or anything like that I think.


----------



## BDaisy (Oct 15, 2017)

“The medium is cheap potting soil. Its moistened n then baked in a large pan for 40 min at about 350. This should sterilize pretty well and keep it from moulding. When cooled mix in wather till you get a dpugh like consistency and press it down in the cup about 1/2 deep. Sprinkle in springtails and a tiny pinch of yeast. Wait about two months and it should be white with springtails. Open only to feed as needed.”

This additional info was provided in the comments of their original post. I believe it should read “1/2 inch deep”, looking at the video.


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

gary1218 said:


> I'm using coco coir as well but mine aren't doing much of anything. What, how often, and how much are you feeding?


I feed yeast 2-3 times per week.
I feed a light sprinkle what I think can be consumed in 2-3 days.
A booming culture gets more yeast.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Frogsarefun said:


> I feed yeast 2-3 times per week.
> I feed a light sprinkle what I think can be consumed in 2-3 days.
> A booming culture gets more yeast.


So you're not using Mark's method of feeding just a small amount once or twice a month.

What you're doing is how I do my cultures that are in 2 quart containers and that produce really well for me. If I don't see much progress in my small cultures I may switch to your method and see how that goes.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Like, I think it's possible to do something like this, but with a thin tree fern fiber panel glued to the bottom?

OR maybe you could glue a layer or two of large-particle dirt onto the bottom with those super glues that have a little brush?

otherwise.... witchcraft


----------



## Frogsarefun (Nov 25, 2015)

hypostatic said:


> Like, I think it's possible to do something like this, but with a thin tree fern fiber panel glued to the bottom?
> 
> OR maybe you could glue a layer or two of large-particle dirt onto the bottom with those super glues that have a little brush?
> 
> otherwise.... witchcraft


Yes, very interesting.
Crazy glue gel holds well in my coral reef so I’m thinking will hold well in culture cups.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

Why not use a bigger culture container? Seems like if you've got 1,000 cultures in 8oz deli cups, you could cut your feeding and harvest time in half by having 500 cultures in cups with twice the surface area...


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

After reading a comment from Ed, I wonder if success with this method is dependent on the species of springtail? I started using 4" squares of the 1/4" thick coco mat liner with good production and easy to shake out a lot of bugs without the water.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine never got to the point where they were BOOMING, even when I tried feeding them more often. Oh well.

My large cultures are doing GREAT so I'll just continue with those.


----------



## CJ's Exotics (Mar 8, 2018)

This looks very interesting, but even more interesting is how complicated people could make culturing springtails sound! I saw a post here about hygrolon, how did that work? I think I will set up an experiment, and post my results, if I ever get the time.


----------

